# Cyclocross clinic and getting started in Denver



## ridesyeti (Dec 26, 2008)

I'd like to get into Cross. Are most races in the fall? If I don't want to wait until fall to get started, any clinics or cross rides during the summer in the Denver/Boulder area? or am I on my own?

Thanks.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

the season is Sept through Dec
(there was one january race this year)

There is a spring series in Eagle starting on the ides of march

closes thing near boulder/denver is the short track series for MTB that a few use CX bikes for. That starts in June and is Wed. evenings.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

ridesyeti said:


> I'd like to get into Cross. Are most races in the fall? If I don't want to wait until fall to get started, any clinics or cross rides during the summer in the Denver/Boulder area? or am I on my own?
> 
> Thanks.


There are a couple of cross races in the spring but the majority of them are in the fall. Check out americancycling.org for a schedule.


----------

